# Pork Loin...Need Suggestions



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Kroger in Cypress had Boneless Pork Loins on sale for $1.79/lb yesterday. I've got one that is a little over 5#'s. I've cooked them various ways, just wondering if anybody had any suggestions on how I can cook it that will blow my hair back. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## bthorp (Oct 7, 2005)

one of my favorite ways is to split it down the middle long ways and fill it with shrimp and peper jack cheese them wrap it with bacon to hold it all together, throw it on the pit for a couple of hours. then loosen your belt a couple of notches and start eating. let me know if you try it and what you think
Brian


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i saw that as well, might pick one up 2nite. smoke that bad boy, fiesta seasoning's pork rub(kinda sweet, brown sugar i think) or grub rub works well too. or season then wrap in foil and bake for a several hours on low-med heat. i have a honey baked ham glaze that may prove tasty


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I like to rub mine with seasoning (usually just Season All) then rub that in with plain yellow mustard. Apply the mustard liberally. Then smoke it on the pit @ 300 until it's done with a mix of mesquite and pecan. The mustard cooks off but helps to keep the seasoning on the meat and keep the meat juicy. Everytime I do that with a pork loin, it goes pretty fast.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

I read before the holidays that someone would take them and inject them with cajun mairnade and fry them like you would a turkey. Never had it but sounds good.


Brian


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

Inject it with cajun injector red wine recipie, rub it with Tony's original. Slow smoke it appropriate time basting with Hog lard, apple cider vinegar, pineapple juice & cut up lemons


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Oh Pale One, if you haven't tried the recipe below on pork, you're missing out.

*JALAPENO PLUM SAUCE

*Preparation Total 1:45

The perfectly unusual blend of fruit, pepper, curry and soy will keep your quests talking about this sauce forever. The perfect glaze for any white meat.

Ingredients:

2 1/2 tablespoons soybean oil
1/3 cup red onions, small dice
1 1/2 tablespoons garlic, minced
1 1/2 each jalapeno peppers, chopped ( seeds and ribs removed )
1 1/2 pounds purple plums, pitted and diced small
1/2 tablespoon curry powder
1/2 teaspoon allspice
1/2 cup honey
1/4 cup soy sauce
1 each orange, juiced
2 each lemons, juiced

In a heavy pot, cook red onion, garlic and jalapeno pepper in soybean oil until tender. Add the plums and stir in the curry powder and allspice. Once the spices are dispersed, add the honey, soy sauce, plums, and the fruit juices.

Cook over medium low heat for 1 hour and 15 minutes uncovered, stirring often. The consistency should be like a chunky tomato sauce. Remove from the heat and allow to cool to room temperature. Bottle and chill the sauce. This sauce can be made ahead of time and it freezes well.

TH


----------



## Lil Bit (May 23, 2004)

I like to slice them up for boneless pork steaks, then fry like always. Or pop it in a slow cooker with your favorite juice or fresh fruit (instead of vegetables.)

Lil Bit


----------



## AyersReefer (Dec 7, 2005)

My favorite way to cook pork loins and the one I always use for our Texas tailgate parites is to use the whole loin. Coat liberally with the Fiesta brand pork rub. Slow smoke with mesquite until 3/4's done and then pull 'em out and butterfly 'em. Cut at an angle down the full length from the middle, two cuts, the second following the path of the first to make and inverted V, to look like this: (VV). Then stuff with canned sliced jalepenos and cover the split with 1/4" slices of Velveta tucked into the opening. Wrap tightly with foil to finish cooking... Let 'em rest a bit before slicing and serving... Mmmmmmmmmmmmm, down right yummy! Gonna be cooking these for a Rose Bowl party at my house in a few days. Can't wait...

Enjoy!
Bill


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I've marinated a pork tenderloin in Stubbs Pork Marinade overnight and put it on the rotisserie and I love it. I had a real good response from some friends that I took one to. It's a little sweet, but not too much and it allows the pork flavor to stay up front.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

TroutHunter,

I may have to try that sauce. How do you cook your pork first?

Also, I've never used soybean oil, tell me about it. Where do you get it in the store? What else do you use it for?


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

*fat in the middle*

I have a recipe that is pretty bizarre, but very tasty. get large pork tenderloin and two or three small lobster tails(HEB sells them for about$3-4 ea) Take the tenderloin and tenderize it a bit to flatten it out , rub it with salt, pepper, garlic(really what every seasoning you are fond of) then Shell the lobster tails and lay them in the middle add lots of butter and garlic. fold it over and with bakers string tie it up tight.. bake at 350 till done(usually 15mins per lb) let set for ten minutes or so before slicing it up.. It makes a real nice presentation when sliced neatly. We served this to a ******* friend and we were puzzled as to why he left all of the lobster on his plate.. when we asked him why he didnt eat the lobster, his reply was " Heck man, I thought that was the fat in the middle" so that is what we call this recipe!!


----------



## ptfisher (Jun 6, 2005)

I run a knife into the center of a porkloin to make a hole, then ***** some sausage links with a fork and shove it in the porkloin. Season as desired...grill/bake. As the fat cooks out of the sausage it keeps the loin moist. The cut medalloins make a great presentation!


PTfisher


----------



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

You can't go wrong with bthrop's recipe. We've done the same but added a cranberry type sauce that came out excellent....


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

Surprise! I would say smoke it. Use B&W Meat Market Rub, in a white bag on the left shelf when you walk in.

I usually spinkle rosemary from my plants ebfore I stick it in. Smoke it, but wrap it in foil for an hour before you take it off. 

Dang! 1.79 a lb. I live in Fairfield right down the road from there.


----------



## huntnfetish (Nov 16, 2005)

*pork loin*

I got this recipe from my aunt. I later found out that in France they also cook the pork loin similarly.

Use a sharp knife to make small holes about 1" deep through the top or fat side of the loin. Push 1/4 pieces of garlic cloves into these (use 3-6 cloves). Then salt and pepper top or fat side heavily. Then spread French's yellow mustard on the top side only. Put into a hot 400+- degree Fahrenheit oven for 30 minutes to toast/brown top. Pour 1-2 cups of water into pan and reduce heat to 350 degrees until done in 1-2 hours. Do not overcook or let all the water dry up. Water/meat juices in pan can be used to make a light colored gravy. Slice like pork chops and serve. I've used this recipe to cook the pork loins of a small feral pig and it was also very good!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

*.*



NaClH2O said:


> I've marinated a pork tenderloin in Stubbs Pork Marinade overnight and put it on the rotisserie and I love it.


 I love all of the Stubbs products. We are addicted to the spicy BBQ
sauce around my house, go thru at least a bottle a week. LOL

MEGABITE


----------



## weevil1125 (Aug 24, 2005)

inject it then deep fry it 6 min per pound it is awesome be sure you use peanut oil .


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

*Pork Loin Po'Boys

ingredients:

*pork loin
sea salt
fresh ground black pepper
garlic powder
cajun seasoning
fresh mozzeralla cheese
egg whites
bread crumbs (I like Panko)
sub rolls
Sliced tomato
shredded lettuce or cabbage
Mustard & mayo

*To prepare:*
Preheat oven to 350

Coat the entire loin with sea salt, fresh groung pepper, garlic powder and cajun seasoning.

In a smoking hot oven safe skillet sear/brown on all sides

Put it in oven and roast approx 1 hr.

Remove from oven and let rest 15-20 mins.

Start a pot for deepfrying with oil temp about 300-325.

While pork is resting slice cheese into 1/4" slices

Dip cheese into egg whites and bread crumbs place into fryer for about 1 min or until golden brown. Drain well on papertowels.

Slice rolls, mayo on one side mustard on the other. Lay in pork then cheese. Top with lettuce/cabbage & tomato.

Tear into it and enjoy!!

Jeff


----------



## PrestnB1 (Jan 27, 2005)

*pork loin*

Had some last night, and did it this easy way. Rub some of Bolners pork rib rub and pepper all over it and put in one of those Rotisserie cookers until done. The Rotisserie cooks it crisp on the outside and tender on the inside. It does to pork what it does to chicken. Another great way to do them is to butterfly or slice into about 1 1/2" thick slices. Salt and pepper them. Cut up some potatoes in chunk style. Place the pork in a baking pan and surround them with the potatoes. Pour 2 cans of cream of mushroom soup over them and add some pepper over the whole thing. Cover with foil and bake until done at 350 degrees (about an hour or maybe a little longer). This is finger licking good. try it


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

I cook Lions all the time. The best way I have found is plain old koser salt and coarse pepper. I follow the package for oven temp and cook time. I bake this in a cast iron skillet. Then I take the drippings and Make gravy with them. Season the gravy to taste. A couple of important things I have learned about pork loins are. One make sure you cook them fat side up. and two do NOT slice them until they are being served or they will dry up.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Brew said:


> *Pork Loin Po'Boys*
> 
> *ingredients:*
> 
> ...


Man that sounds good....


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

troy merrill said:


> Man that sounds good....


Thanks Troy. Forgot to add a few shot of oil & vinegar or vinigrette. Little salt & pepper to taste.

Jeff


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Stubbs and Boudan*

Soak your loin in Stubbs Pork marinade, as directed. Use ptfishers recipe with Boudan. Carve that hole in your loin before the stubbs for even more flavor.
Great topic PR!!



ptfisher said:


> I run a knife into the center of a porkloin to make a hole, then ***** some sausage links with a fork and shove it in the porkloin. Season as desired...grill/bake. As the fat cooks out of the sausage it keeps the loin moist. The cut medalloins make a great presentation!
> 
> PTfisher


----------



## ptfisher (Jun 6, 2005)

CDMD


I have made it with my own homemade boudan. But I've never tried the Stubbs...that sounds great!

Here is another option...Jalapeno Cilantro Cream Sauce

Brown one onion 1
Add some garlic -4 cloves
add 1 cup whipping cream
half stick of butter...butter goooood
1-2 jalapeno's no seeds
Cilantro to taste
Blend with a stick blender. or regular blender if that is what you have
Add above to taste

This is even better on brisket

PTfisher....fulltimeCooker


----------



## flogator376 (Oct 27, 2005)

*Yet another from Florida*

Marinate in sour orange juice and any commercial marinade ( I use DALES) 2/3 orange juice and 1/3 marinade. Sour oranges are oranges that grow from a root stock that has not been grafted. They are sour and full of seeds. They are also very cold resistant are used mostly as a root stock to graft sweet oranges or any of the different varieties of commercial citrus. Back to the recipe - marinate 4-6 hours. Coat with your favorite rub ( I use a product called BUTT RUB). Put in a rossitere ('Set it and forget it'). Remove when done slice thin and souse with your favorite BBQ sauce. Make sandmich, cold Bud, Life is good


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

I chicken fried some last night and it was a big hit. I cut it into about 3/4" thick slices then pounded it out to about 1/4" then just proceeded like you would for CF steak.

Jeff


----------



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

I like to butter fly it, put onions, jalepenos, bacon, etc. inside it. Close it, do the same on the top. Use your favorite spices. Cook on indirect heat. Make you slap your momma.

Do the same with deer backstrap and nilgai backstrap and tenderloin........


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Stuff with good boudin sausage, season with salt pepper and minced garlic, wrap in bacon and put on the pit....FREAKIN' YUM!!!

Sonny


----------

